# Suche Lied seit Jahren



## buddy90 (1. April 2014)

hallo ich suche seit jahren ein Lied und am 27.03 kam das auf vox.

Das perfekte Dinner - Gruppe Köln: Tag 4 / Daniela

TEIL 3 ab 6:45 dieser Bass Teil


Danke ihr werdet mir sehr helfen.


----------



## MOD6699 (1. April 2014)

<hm gute Frage ob das einer kennt wenn es denn wirklich ein "Liedstück" ist und nicht nur einfach als muskialische Untermalung erstellt wurde. Schonmal Pro 7 angefragt?


----------



## Kotor (1. April 2014)

Trio - Da Da Da


----------



## Zwitschack (1. April 2014)

also Trio mit Da Da Da läuft nur bis 6:45, danach würde ich auch auf eine einfache musikalische Untermalung tippen. frag mal bei RTL nach, da ProSieben nicht für VOX zuständig ist.


----------



## MOD6699 (1. April 2014)

Ach sorry keine Ahnung wie ich auf Pro 7 kommen 

Zu meiner Verteidigung sehe ich kein TV und für mich sieht alles gleich aus.


----------



## EX-Buzz (1. April 2014)

Schonmal mit "Shazam" versucht das Lied zu identifizieren?


----------



## Lexx (1. April 2014)

Geht mit AdBlocker nicht..


----------



## Hänschen (1. April 2014)

Schreib doch VOX ne email und frag einfach !


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. April 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Schreib doch VOX ne email und frag einfach !


 Würde ich auch als am zielführendsten betrachten. Es kann sein, das der Soundtcontent teilweise von freien Künstlern als Atmosound gekauft /Nutzungsrechte erworben wurde.
Dann suchst du dir nämlich auf dem allgemeinen Musikmarkt nen Wolf..


----------

